# Feral Hogs



## Gabrovic (Jul 6, 2012)

I have substantial damage to hay fields due to wild hogs. My question is would a tractor box blade be suitable for repairing the damage? Obviously, I can use it for other things, but would it be good for this kind of repair?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm not sure! Thinking more like a land plane.

You could use this:


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

If you want to level the field I think a cultivator, heavy harrows or even a disc would be better as they'd mix the soil more thoroughly.


----------



## nate123 (Jul 27, 2020)

I can concur on the land plane - it pulls the lumps flat without digging into the sod. And there are two different kinds of land planes, I'm talking about the cheap ($1300) one from Tractor Supply, not the land leveling scraper type. I cured my feral hog problem with a Gallagher 560 electric fence on a low metal (not braided twine) wire. A mid sized Gallagher, like the 560 is more than 40x stronger than a solar electric fence, and you can go a lot higher than that. I discovered that the cheap braid twine for fencing lights up like a christmas tree in sparks on the 560. First week of having it up I heard two hogs squeal at sunset, then all the hog damage moved to the neighbors - been clear for almost a year on my fields. It also keeps my dog from chasing deer on the neighbors property.


----------



## Cactus50 (Nov 26, 2020)

Once the hogs find your place they will, in most cases, continue to be a problem...and they multiply like rabbits! You'll need to find a feasible solution such as @nate 123 has done or unfortunately, as I'm sure you're aware, your repairs will be temporary.

In my case I had problems with them at the ranch for years until we fenced them out then started thinning them out; took about 6 years to eliminate them. The neighbors haven't been so lucky, even though they too are fenced. I've also had problems with them at my home tearing up the front yard so now a fence is going up here as well. Dang sure not the cheapest way to do it but can't put up an electric fence here or I would; HOA rules. They've started hitting several yards all over the development.

They can get out of control pretty quick...Good luck!


----------



## csn (Feb 9, 2021)

@Jerry I have a Gannon box blade, I use it to level ground always. Yes, land plane is better if you have one. I would use the box blade, since you have it!


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Build you a hog trap to start with and if you catch 10 kill 10 after about 3 weeks install electric the 3 week killing spree want get rid of all them but you get a little satisfaction and the electric will keep them out


----------

